# 1:25 vintage school bus



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I was searching for something else when I stumbled upon a resin kit of a vintage school bus in 1:25 scale.

It is rare to find any US style "large scale" bus. I even think there was a post a while back about looking for a "G scale" school bus. I tried looking in the archives but it kept crashing/timing out on me.

Anyway, this kit is really neat because you can choose from many different makes and years. Ford (1932, 1948, 1953, 1956). Chevy (1941, 1948, 1955, 1958). Dodge (1941, 1946, 1957).

Here's a link (scroll down almost all the way to the bottom):

1:25 Bus

Here's a photo of their 1955 Chevy version:









I also found a post online with pictures of a finished model. It's mentioned on that site that you'll have to add a steering wheel, driver's seat, instrument panel, and an engine (if needed). 
It is dang pricey at $85 for a kit ($65 for the 1932 Ford version). But if you really need an old style school bus, this may be your only option.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 
Good find. I've been using a Hubley school bus I got at an antique show for $15. Not sure I'll go for this or not, like you say, sorta pricey.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice, but out of my price range too, darn it. That would make a sweet railbus.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Great looking castings


----------

